# Felt washer source



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

After two and a half years its time to replace the very battered felt washer on the grinder of my Touch.

Has anyone found a source for a spare that doesn't gouge you on postage?

Given it seems to be about a 25mm OD maybe 20ish mm ID and 5mm high alternatively has anyone found a pattern part that is a couple of pence per dozen?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Got mine from the Sage website - guess you could always order some felt and make your own?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, they are showing out of stock.. I've swapped my oracle and grinder around so there's no rush. I'm just cheap!


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Is anyone able to help me and tell me the order in which to assemble the felt washer, metal washers and grind fan on the Sage Grinder Pro? There is nothing about it in the instructions that came with it.

Is anyone also able to tell me the assembly order? I see the felt washer on the Barista Express goes on before the metal washers. But does the felt washer sit around the metal washers or should the metal washers sit on top of the felt and compress it down stopping grinds getting below the felt washer?

Thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Starting from the bottom up.

felt washer (hande carefully it tears easily)

sits inside the bottom of the sweeper--a washer type thing with sharks teeth and made of alloy metal and plastic it has two locating lugs on top

bottom burr that has two recesses for above lugs

two washers, one split one normal. Pass on which order but I place the split above the normal.

dome head nut

top burr use the red arrow on top burr to 'align' mark in red and rotate right to 'lock' mark in red.

I hope this helps. Pics available if you need them.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Batianthanks so much for this. Just to be sure, the felt washer sits inside the bottom of the sweeper, and therefore goes round the outside of the two metal washers that are located beneath the bottom burr? The felt washer doesn't sit underneath those metal washers? If you could post/send some pictures that would be really helpful.

Thanks again


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Note, the dome nut is reverse thread, it loosens clockwise.

Picture show bottom to top order and a new felt washer in situ for clarity.

@Mm391


----------



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Did anybody manage to find a source for the felt washer? It's still out of stock with sage. I've taken mine out for a clean but it's looking worse for wear and would be good to get a backup ready for the next clean.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

@strictlysocial i searched high and low and couldn't find anything. Sage customer service was awful. They either didn't reply or said they weren't sure what I was talking about and could I elaborate.... despite me sending the link to the washer on their website. When I did that I never heard back, despite 3 or 4 follow up emails and calls.

In the end I brought these:

https://hardy-hanson.co.uk/product/33sg-white-wool-felt-seals/

They come in a huge bag are are very thin and the hole Is too small. So I cut the hole out in the middle with some nail scissors, to make it bigger and just laid 3 on top of each other. I've had no issues so far and it's been 3 months. I've tried to find the bag to send it on to you but think it's been thrown out. The website are out of stock of them now. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks. By the sound of it any washer should be ok. I'll have a look in eBay to see what I can find and post on here what works for me


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They work at their best when coffee has collected on them. Cleaning them is next to impossible. Personal view is restrict the cleaning to what can be done without removing the inner burr. A full clean is not needed very often. The grinds compact and the outer surface is replenished to some extent every time the grinder is used.

If you order felt washers off Sage as I did, a couple and one arrives damaged complain and they will send a replacement.


----------



## Richard McB (Feb 28, 2021)

Has anyone had any luck sourcing a felt washer? I have found several non Sage washers but no one quotes the dimensions.

Also, @Batian your pictures don't include the metal washer between the felt pad and the sweeper. The instructions that came with mine show it and there is certainly a metal washer there although I can't tell whether it originally sat above or below the felt washer as the latter's demise is what led me here.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it's an old SGP they used to shim them to adjust or some one might have put something there if it is a used one. Does it have the adjustable outer burr shown in the image that was posted? It's adjusted by removing the wire clip but best left as supplied.


----------



## Lazyboy76 (Jan 7, 2013)

strictlysocial said:


> Did anybody manage to find a source for the felt washer? It's still out of stock with sage. I've taken mine out for a clean but it's looking worse for wear and would be good to get a backup ready for the next clean.


 Hi I bought some felt from Hobbycraft and cut my own, I've found that you need to cut 3 and stack them to get the equivalent thickness (All dependant on the thickness of the felt). An alternative is trumpet felt washers, but I haven't tried these yet. You'll need to re-dial in the grinder. washershttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trumpet-Valve-Felt-Washers-Accessory/dp/B07WWG1QR9&ved=2ahUKEwjap6PKs87yAhUhQkEAHaveAtcQFnoECAcQAQ&usg=AOvVaw34ge1A8UGmxKoljo_A1Nmh


----------

